# World's fastest browser Opera 10.50 launched!



## Maxfx (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes finally the world's fastest browser(as they say it) Opera 10.5 has been launched today.It has got new added features like
-Windows 7 integration
-Opera Carakan JavaScript engine
-Opera "O" tab and menu
-Opera Presto 2.5 rendering engine
-HTML
-Download acceleration software compatibility
-Private browsing
and many more check the full list of new features here

Many tests show that it is comparatively faster than Firefox. I downloaded as soon as possible and ran the installer, version 10.50 has got a new redisgned UI. It has got a Opera button that replace the traditional menu bar.

If ur hands are getting itchy than hit Download
or visit Opera Homepage

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

I'm really very sorry for the wrong title it should actually read

'World's fastest browser Opera 10.50 launched!'


----------



## kalpik (Mar 2, 2010)

Title fixed.


----------



## Maxfx (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks kalpik for helping me out!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 2, 2010)

I just love Opera


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome browser. Great UI.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 2, 2010)

damn cant believe i missed it.Opera always ftw


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 2, 2010)

Opera Rocks man....!!
Take a Look
Opera 10.50 : *img63.imageshack.us/img63/4148/opera1050.jpg
IE 8 : *img169.imageshack.us/img169/838/ie8w.jpg
Firefox 3.6 : *img694.imageshack.us/img694/9131/firefox36.jpg
Chrome 4 : *img132.imageshack.us/img132/9440/chrome4024989.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 2, 2010)

Waiting for the Linux version.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 3, 2010)

its wicked fast man....& great UI
Opera FTW!!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2010)

^^ My most favorite browser ... Will download it now...

BTW, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys,Please help.

It seems that the RSS feed message display is still not working 
(A grey blank is shown, any way to read the article; I have subscribed via rss to over 100 feeds,so it is really important to me).


----------



## Aspire (Mar 3, 2010)

Google Chrome is still loading pages faster than this for me............


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2010)

opera was always faster.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 3, 2010)

Frankly, I don't appreciate the changes.


----------



## sre06 (Mar 3, 2010)

stop this kinda nonsense it is nowhere faster than firefox .Firefox is Baap and opera is beta


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't care what is the speed(as it will always be in Few milliseconds or a second).

I love opera more than anything. I don't even get  the feel of browsing if I am in any other Browser.

It doesn't require any Addons.. everything is bundled.. but still I don't know why opera has single digit percentage in browser market.. While IE is still kicking ass by acquiring more than 60% of browser market.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Same for me ... I love opera so much and using it since 2006.

BTW, The new find function added is very useful ... currently posting from it....


----------



## Nuxer (Mar 4, 2010)

waiting for Linux version.


----------



## pradeepcec (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmm let me try it...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 4, 2010)

Waiting for Linux version too 

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

Using the current build on Linux and god damn it, it's so snappy :O
Few bugs need to be sorted out here in the Linux build, no wonder the final release we have to wait for. Got to be an awesome release.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2010)

currently i am using it and it seems a bit better than the previous version till now.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 4, 2010)

^if you like opera you wont ever like anything else.period.opera fanboys need no proof


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok downloading now. Have been using opera for more than a year now. Just love it.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 5, 2010)

ya its awesome........i'm using it from quite a long time now !!

its UI is too kewl !!

i use opera mini and opera mobile too on my phone !!


----------



## chirag64 (Mar 9, 2010)

Opera is the best browser I've ever used....Even when I use firefox, I make sure i install all the add-ons that make my Firefox have all features that Opera includes as default...


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 9, 2010)

Love the new UI, And a great browser IMO!


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2010)

okay, Opera 10.50 is still Beta fpr Mac and it's very buggy but usable. 

For Mac people, Opera 10.50 introduces the more native Cocoa interface. Good initiative as Opera 10.10 looked fugly.

Safari is the fastest browser for Mac. But for Windows, it pwns Chrome, Firefox and everyone bigtime.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 13, 2010)

is there a 64bit for windows?

ff has shiretoko its faster than opera


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> is there a 64bit for windows?


hmm? the normal 32bit version of Opera will be able to run WITHOUT ANY problems. Download from here: *www.opera.com/browser/download/?os=windows&ver=10.50&local=y
64bit comes into the place if we talk about *nix.



gopi_vbboy said:


> ff has shiretoko


"Shiretoko" is nothing more than a codename for Mozilla Firefox  3.5. 



gopi_vbboy said:


> its faster than opera


Nope.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 13, 2010)

I tried most of the leading browsers. Based on my personal experience with speeds it would be like this. opera 10.50 -> Chrome -> FF -> IE,Safari


----------



## dr_jimit (Mar 17, 2010)

Opera Rocks Man !!!
With TURBO on I am using only around 500-700 MB from My BSNL 1 GB/ month plan.
With superb speeds.
Using PC since 2001, tried all the browsers on earth, and liked the Fastest ONE  .


----------



## mobiclue (Mar 19, 2010)

Google Chrome is the fastest browser. New Opera 10.5 has a UI similar to Chrome.


----------

